# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  Samsung Gear Fit, fitness wristband, Samsung Group, Samsung Town, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Samsung Group

samsung.com/galaxy/galaxy-fit

samsung.com/galaxy/gear-fit2

Samsung Gear Fit on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Gear Fit review 

 Published on Apr 14, 2014




> Samsung's history with wearables is spotty at best. But the Gear Fit is a more interesting proposition: it's one part fitness tracker, one part smartwatch, with a curved screen and software designed specifically for your wrist. But is this the one we've been waiting for? Dan Seifert put on his running shoes and found out.


"Samsung Gear Fit review"
Dreaming of the perfect wearable

by Dan Seifert
April 14, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Gear Fit 2 first look

Published on Jun 2, 2016




> The Samsung Gear Fit 2 is an update to 2014's Gear Fit fitness tracker and comes with a larger display, sleeker design, and true GPS tracking. It works with most Android phones and will cost $179 when it launches later this month.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Gear Fit 2: first look

Published on Jun 2, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Gear Fit 2 activity tracking review

Published on Jul 15, 2016




> Samsung has managed to pack a 1.5-inch SuperAMOLED display, heart rate sensors, and GPS into a wristband. Is it worth $180? The Verge’s Lauren Goode reviews the latest activity tracker.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Fit Hands-On Review: What do you get from this $99 fitness tracker?

Published on Jun 14, 2019




> It doesn’t cost an arm and a leg to get a good, basic fitness tracker these days, and while Fitbit’s latest lineup is looking strong, Samsung is ready to put up a fight for your attention. Its latest, the Galaxy Fit, goes toe-to-toe with the Fitbit Inspire HR — both cost $99 — and in my brief time with it, the Galaxy Fit is increasingly looking like the better buy.

----------

